# kittens in peterborough



## lloyd (Dec 3, 2011)

hello everyone, my partner and i are looking for a little boy kitten to be a play mate for our girl poppy.

looking for ether ginger or tortoise shell please pm me.

we live just outside of peterborough


----------



## Chewie39 (Jul 24, 2011)

Don't know if you've seen my post in your other thread but this might help as there are a few kittens:

Cats Seeking Homes - Adopt a Cat in Peterborough - Peterborough Cat Rescue


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

lloyd said:


> hello everyone, my partner and i are looking for a *little boy kitten *to be a play mate for our girl poppy.
> 
> looking for ether ginger or* tortoise shell *please pm me.
> 
> we live just outside of peterborough


Cant help you with kittens,sorry, but you are unlikely to find a tortoise shell male kitten,they are 99.9% female


----------



## lloyd (Dec 3, 2011)

oh really are they?

and thank you for the link i have emailed them


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

lloyd said:


> oh really are they?


Here's a link relating to tortie's.Its a "genetics" thing Tortoiseshell and Tricolour Cats


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

any reason why it has to be a girl? lots of kittens is rescue, a boy would be better aswell, after they are neutered


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Why do you want a male kitten why not another female?


----------



## lloyd (Dec 3, 2011)

I dont mind, my OH has her heart set on a boy


----------



## yangya (Dec 7, 2011)

I agree with you.


----------

